# DMI2 Blocks



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

hi im new in this warehouse, i just want some help with the hours when they usually drop the blocks, or its just random? Thanks!!!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Block drops are VERY random and can come anytime between 5:30 am and 12:30pm for same day. Next day blocks are very rare and maybe 1 or 2 a day. 
Right now things are quiet. Was there yesterday and mostly white vans meaning there will be much less flex blocks for a couple weeks. 
White vans were loading still at 11:30 while they loaded the 11am flex blocks in the parking lot. 

Set your calendar hours to be as open as possible as they like to assign reserved blocks to new drivers and is your best chance at getting work.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well as you can see not to many DMI2 drivers around anymore. Most don't stick around as the warehouse is saturated with drivers and not enough work to go around. 
I think were now in a "whiteout" period meaning even less blocks. Haven't seen one block drop this morning yet, maybe 2 yesterday........


----------



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

Actually i dont see blocks EVER...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

That's interesting as most of us think new drivers get more offers?? So, I'm going to say that confirms a "whiteout". Hope it doesn't last too long?

One block dropped at about 9:30........that's all i've seen this morning. Blink and you miss it!

If you really want to work.............. the late afternoon/early evening blocks usually drop between 4 and 5pm but you'll need to be able to get to the warehouse quickly and the routes are a crap shoot. They are typically easier to see and catch as only a few drivers willing to do them and get to them.


----------

